

Russian Hackers Used Twitter, Stenography to Communicate with Bots on US Systems - hackuser
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/russian-hackers-used-twitter-reach-u-s-computers-report-n400496

======
greenyoda
The title should read "steganography", not "stenography".

~~~
jcr
Yes, but if the submitter was trolling for overly curious pedants, he got both
of us. ;)

